# Unique tip last night.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Pick-up a group of 3 PAX at a resort/marina. Show up and they are waiting for me near the lobby and they have a cooler with them. I get out and make sure the cooler is dry and not slimy and then put it in the back of my car.

Great conversation, they had a great day fishing. Real nice ride taking them to a restaurant where they are going to do "Cook your catch" for dinner.

As we are getting the cooler out of my car they are like oh, you have a cooler also, want some fresh Mahi Mahi, just caught it a few hours ago and they finished filleting it 45 minutes ago. Sure who am I to turn down fresh fish.

Got a nice bag of fish fillets that probably weighted close to 6#'s. 

Had a nice air fryer fried fish sandwich for dinner last night and portioned, froze, and vacuum sealed the rest. I did leave a couple fillets unfrozen for Blackened Grilled Mahi Mahi tacos for lunch Saturday.

Also got a $5.04 tip in the app, 20% of the fare. :thumbup:


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Feeding the needy, I like that.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

One of my best tips was a big roast lamb shank.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Someone tipped me in her half eaten steak and brussel sprouts on Lyft once. It's the thought that counts I guess.....


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Pick-up a group of 3 PAX at a resort/marina. Show up and they are waiting for me near the lobby and they have a cooler with them. I get out and make sure the cooler is dry and not slimy and then put it in the back of my car.
> 
> Great conversation, they had a great day fishing. Real nice ride taking them to a restaurant where they are going to do "Cook your catch" for dinner.
> 
> ...


Nice catch


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Pick-up a group of 3 PAX at a resort/marina. Show up and they are waiting for me near the lobby and they have a cooler with them. I get out and make sure the cooler is dry and not slimy and then put it in the back of my car.
> 
> Great conversation, they had a great day fishing. Real nice ride taking them to a restaurant where they are going to do "Cook your catch" for dinner.
> 
> ...


I once had a female pax who served me a fresh, fish taco ?


----------

